# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) >  SendSMS

## Стас Агарков

Представляю вашему вниманию написанную мной программу для отправки SMS через Интернет.

Отправляет SMS на телефоны с кодом *7903, 7905, 7906, 7909, 7960, 7961, 7962, 7963, 7812, 7861, 7910, 7911, 7912, 7913, 7914, 7915, 7916, 7917, 7918, 7919, 7495, 7985, 7988, 7987, 7926, 7921, 7920, 7922, 7927, 7902, 7904, 7908, 7950, 7951*,
а также на украинские (+38) номера с кодом *067, 068, 096, 097, 098*.

P.S. Для отправки на *067, 068, 096, 097, 098*, а также *920* необходима OCR-распознавалка MS Office из состава Microsoft Office Document Imaging.

Скачать SendSMS
Скачать исходники SendSMS

----------


## Стас Агарков

Скачать SendSMS
Скачать исходники SendSMS

----------


## SMARTER

А ты кейгены можешь делать? просто интересно.

----------


## Стас Агарков

А зачем вам это знать?
В любом случае я не стану этим заниматься.

----------


## SMARTER

Не я чисто из праздного любопытства ничего левого.
Просто не подскажешь какой язык программирования нужен, а?
Дальше я только сам(если конечно буду).
www.nevosoft.ru Вот есть сайт может интегрируешь ихние смс для отправки? а то у меня мобилы нет голосовать за их софт нечем.

----------


## Стас Агарков

Кейгены можно писать любом языке. Не в языке дело. Для начала могу посоветовать изучить ассемблер и WinAPI.
Сайт посмотрел, но не понял: где там SMS?

----------


## SMARTER

> Кейгены можно писать любом языке. Не в языке дело. Для начала могу посоветовать изучить ассемблер и WinAPI.
> Сайт посмотрел, но не понял: где там SMS?


Чтобы зарегистрировать игру нужно отправить смс-код на их номер вроде 9296 смс-номер.

----------


## Стас Агарков

сомневаюсь, что это получится сделать: ведь такая Sms стоит денег. обычно рублей 150. с какого счета списывать деньги в случае отправки такой Sms через интернет?

----------


## SMARTER

140, я точно запомнил.

----------


## Стас Агарков

Лучше бы они с WebMoney сделали интеграцию, потому что в этом случае не пришлось бы отдавать комиссию оператору сотовой связи.

----------


## SMARTER

да, я согласен насчёт комиссии.

----------


## inox

Отправка большого количества СМС всем получателям – это большая проблема для большинства пользователей смартфонов; программа отправки СМС с компьютера разрешает данную проблему очень эффективным способом. 

Computer To Mobile Messaging

----------

